# Hello from Perú!



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hello, how r u? 
its my second semester at school, lcb-Peru, i have been ok, but lately i have had doubts, Im honest, I like cooking but i dont know, my worst grades are from cooking class, i have 20 in nutrition (can be an A in usa), a b+ in food sciences, a big A in costs (i like maths , and well this is just arimetic so is easy), but in theory of costs 10 (like a e) and in cooking 14 like a C, I like cooking but i have my doubts, i have seen how my chefs gets angry and he doesnt earn much money, or i have seen how other instructor become a munster when she gets angry, and i see chefs sometimes have emotionally problems, i dont know, by the way, I would hate working holydays and weekend, well i love spending time with my family and people i love, i dont like when work is befoere than family, im not saying im lazy, im hardworking but some things i can read in the forum really scare me, now i dont like discussing, im very peaceful, i hate disucssions and of course i dont yell people, i dont know if i have charateristics for being a cook, or in the future a chef. Now, the school isnt a big place, my instructor once were angry cuz he didnt have a pot for cooking, or sometimes in the food sciences laboratory we dont have sits and the instructor doesnt have a blackboard, but well its the best culinary school i can get in Perú. 
I enjoy nice parties, preparing everything for parties, I love when i see nice cakes , i start to dream and i say i want to cook that, I used to love the uniform, but lately just reminds me how many times i got wrong and the chef told me, u are wrong! i cant eat this! or did u already finish?! when i have just started.

I like reading about food, specially about tehcnical books, im veyr curious and when i ask why chef???i have received bad smiles, welll i ask why this? why should i use an spoon of wood and i dont use a beater or other tool, what does the low temperature do for preparing a good chantilly cream or milk cream, ....maybe i like asking the techniques, im just a little worried, the time is gold, im 21, im not a baby, and i spend money at school and practicing at home, i just know i like when im in a nice cafe and i say i wanna have a place like this and I want to give nice food, cakes, desserts to people, and they will smile, i like helping people, and i have good manners,i love hotels, i like looking nice food, my instructor of table manners todl me i would be a nice waiter, im good at maths, i like calculating quantities, im good for following instructions, im not patient, but im hardworking, smart, good manners, I can speak english , hehe,well no veyr good but i can write and read, im just confused, when i see my instructors, they look like they are unhappy, bad humour all day , do they have life??? do u have any advice???i would appreciate if u can give me advice, thanks so much and i hope u can understand what i write, see u and thanks again!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Gus,

It sounds as if you love food! Loving it doesn't mean that you have to become a "chef". Perhaps you should take your talent and enthusiasm to a small restaurant and start from the bottom. Maybe getting a job as a waiter, or better yet, a prep cook in a kitchen and learn about the business from someone else who loves food. 

Not all chefs are angry, underpaid, or unfulfilled- some are just plain cranky when stressed. Look around for someone to take you under their wing and guide you. Maybe it's the school that's making you doubt yourself. Have you considered taking some time off to see if it's what your really want? I don't mean to say that culinary school is a waste of time, but it may not be for everyone who simply wants to work with food. I don't know about where you live, but there should be opportunities for a person to learn about the business without getting a degree.

Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------

